
Phelia – React for Slack Apps - maxchehab
https://github.com/maxchehab/phelia
======
maxchehab
Hey hn! I was tired of keeping track of Slack's webhook payloads, designing
blocks in JSON, and general code fragmentation. So I tried removing the
knowledge barrier of storage, state, webhooks, and message publishing as much
as possible. Although Phelia won't make you a better developer, I hope it
helps you build your Slack applications faster. All you gotta know is React.

~~~
wakeless
A very cool approach, well done.

------
eyelidlessness
This is a cool idea. I just took a glance while on my porch with my phone so
limited in tools at hand, but a look at the reconciler suggests to me that
this may benefit from some branded types. There are a bunch of type aliases to
any, and TS will treat them as compatible by default. “Branding” types is a
little sleight of hand that allows some degree of nominal typing that may
benefit this usage if the types are meaningful but still truly can be any type

------
prezjordan
Clever, nice work. Always fun to see JSX being used for more than rendering
DOM nodes.

~~~
richeyryan
Something else that might interest you is the library Pastel for native Reason
projects. It uses JSX for formatting text to output on the terminal.

[https://reason-native.com/docs/pastel/quickstart](https://reason-
native.com/docs/pastel/quickstart)

I'm using at the moment for a project and its quite interesting

------
jamestimmins
This is really exciting! I just finished building a slack app and the JSON-
centric UI leaves a lot to be desired.

------
cvburgess
This is so wonderful, as devloping rich interactive Slack apps can be a pain.
Thanks for the work!

------
takklz
Love this! The slack api is bizarre

------
slowmotarget
Fantastic, thank you so much. I'd like to add that while WFH is getting a lot
of traction, this is a wonderful time to market for your lib.

------
bluetidepro
This is incredible. Just what I needed for a project! Thank you so much!

------
flaque
This is so great, thank you!

